# Knackende Rahmen



## n4ppel (1. November 2016)

Da es jetzt einen offiziellen Bereich für Banshee gibt und früher in den anderen Threads, die Frage eher untergegangen ist, mache ich mal einen eigenen auf.

Ich habe das "Problem", dass mein Rahmen bei starker Belastung der Kurbel anfängt zu knacken.
Tritt hauptsächlich im größten Gang auf, 1x10, sowohl Bergauf als auch auf grader Strecke, wenn man mal was schneller unterwegs ist. Auch im Wiegetritt, also Sattel wäre auszuschließen.

Folgendes wurde schon ausprobiert
- Pedale gewechselt
- Tretlager gereinigt und gefettet
- Lager gewechselt
- Alle Verschraubungen geprüft
- Den unteren Link gereinigt

Wer hat dieses Problem noch und konnte es gegebenenfalls lösen?

Ich selbst fahre ein Prime Jahrgang 2016


----------



## iManu (1. November 2016)

Check mal deine Ausfallenden.
Mein Prime hat auch geknackst, genau wie du habe ich diverse Teile demontiert und gewartet, das Knacken blieb.
Zu guter Letzt habe ich die Ausfaller einmal komplett abgeschraubt, gesäubert und mit Schraubensicherung wieder montiert, seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (1. November 2016)

Hmm, das werd ich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## NoStyle (2. November 2016)

n4ppel schrieb:


> ... Folgendes wurde schon ausprobiert
> - Pedale gewechselt
> - Tretlager gereinigt und gefettet
> - Lager gewechselt
> ...


Ich selbst hatte mal ein Knacken im Tretlager-Bereich. Am Ende waren es fehlerhafte Dämpfer-Buchsen.
Wenn das oben erwähnte schon alles gechecked wurde, tippe ich auch auf die Ausfallenden. Diese demontieren, reinigen und mit Kupferpaste fetten, dann mit angezogener HR-Achse wieder montieren. Sollte das Problem lösen ...


----------



## hulster (2. November 2016)

Und ich wollte nicht glauben, dass es das Tretlager ist. Nen Reset Racing, also Top-Ware.
Leider ein GXP und da waren wohl die Sprengringe und der Federring das Problem. Nachdem ich alles entgratet und massiv gefettet hatte, war halbwegs ruhe.
Es ist einfach schwierig. Es geht nur nach dem Ausschlußverfahren. Wurde was gereingt, gefettet und neu festgezogen und tritt das Knacken immer noch oder kurz danach auf, wahrscheinlich nicht. Und NICHTS perse ausschließen.


----------



## n4ppel (3. November 2016)

Ich versuche mal das Glück mit den Ausfallenden. Mal schauen was draus wird.
Den Sattel selbst kann ich ausschließen


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. November 2016)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal das Glück mit den Ausfallenden. Mal schauen was draus wird.
> Den Sattel selbst kann ich ausschließen



Bei mir waren es fast immer die Kettenblattschrauben oder Pedale.


----------



## n4ppel (7. November 2016)

Die Kettenblattschrauben fallen bei mir raus --> Cinch DM Kettenblatt.
Pedale wurden gewechselt.

Habe aber beim reinigen der Inlets festgestellt, dass zwei eine starke Verformung im Bereich der Schraube habe. Lasse mir neue zukommen.
Allerdings hat es beim test im stehen nicht mehr genackt, was aber nichts heist.


----------



## rabidi (14. November 2016)

Hi, 
bei mir waren die Flip-Chips am Ausfallende gerissen, seitdem ich die gewechselt hab gibts wieder Ruhe...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PazClemenza (15. November 2016)

Ich zitiere mal mich selbst (dürfte aber auch rausfallen, wenn du bereits alle Verschraubungen geprüft hast!?) 

Bei mir gabs auch eine längere Knackgeschichte:
Kam wie so oft irgendwo vom Tretlager/Rahmen. 
Tretlager gewechselt- kein Erfolg
Pedale geserviced - kein Erfolg
Neue Pedale - kein Erfolg
Rahmenlagerservice - kein Erfolg

Letztendlich wars so, dass sich das Directmount-KB von der Kurbel gelockert hatte. Evtl. auch mal checken!

Grüße


----------



## n4ppel (16. November 2016)

Der Austausch der Flip-Chips hat schon mal für mehr ruhe gesorgt. Jetzt knarzt es nur noch etwas. 
Ich schaue mir das mit dem Kettenblatt aber auf jeden Fall mal noch an.

Jetzt ist quasi erstmal Winterschlaf für das Bike, außer es ist trocken und der Boden ist gefroren. Deswegen wird da später weiter geforscht.

Primär wird jetzt das Starrbike verwendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (11. März 2017)

Gerade erst gesehen dass es nen Knack Thread gibt. Momentan knackts aicj wieder massiv. Zum Beispiel wenn man bei gezogener Hinterradbremse das rad vor und zurück bewegt...werde die Ausfallenden mal checken/reinigen. Zusätzlich hab ich noch das Gefühl dass die obere Dämpferaufnahme knackt, aber immer schwer zu sagen wo es her kommt


----------



## US. (13. März 2017)

Kann bestätigen, daß die Sucher enervierend sein kann....

Hat schon jemand mal knackende Kurbelarme gehabt? ich hab fast alles durch, habe aber nun meine Race Face Next SL Kurbeln im Verdacht. Genauer das Alu-Inlay im Carbonarm. Wäre das plausibel?


----------



## Sven12345 (13. März 2017)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Diese demontieren, reinigen und mit Kupferpaste fetten



Mal ein kurzes Wort dazu: NEIN, keine Kupferpaste.
Kupfer kann zu elektro-chemischer Korrosion bei Alu führen.
Am besten eine Montagepaste mit Graphit/MoS2 ohne Metallpartikel verwenden.


----------



## A7XFreak (24. März 2017)

Mal ganz allgemein gefragt: könnte es auch sein, dass ein knacken von einem fehlerhaften Rahmen kommt?


----------



## tommi101 (4. April 2017)

Ich hatte bei meinem 17er Prime letzte Woche auch ein Knarzen das ich aber am Ende glücklicherweise beseitigen konnte.
Das Knarzen war zeitweise sogar so laut, dass meine Mitfahrer davon genervt waren und nur den Kopf geschüttelt haben 
Um einen Ausschluss aus der Gruppe nicht weiter zu provozieren, musste ich also ran um die Ursache zu suchen.

Trotz des klaren, unüberhörbaren Klangbildes, konnte ich nicht genau orten wo das Knarzen her kam. Der Hauptrahmen hat hier einwandfrei als Resonanzkörper funktioniert.
Da das Geräusch nur im Fahrbetrieb aufgetreten ist, war mir eigentlich klar das es irgendwo aus dem Bereich Antrieb/Fahrwerk kommen musste. Aber auch wenn ich im Wiegetritt stärker am Lenker gezogen habe, war das Geräusch irgendwie lauter...sodas ich den Steuersatz auch nicht ganz ausschliessen konnte. Ein nagelneuer Reset Racing Steuersatz, der beim Einbau überhaupt keine Probleme gemacht hat - irgendwie konnte ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
Hauptsächlich war das Knarzen aber da, wenn ich bergauf unter starkem Kettenzug gefahren bin. Klar, bei langsameren Geschwindigkeiten nimmt man auch ein Geräusch eher wahr, als beim runterbolzen.
Den Bereich der Sattelstütze hatte ich auch noch in Verdacht, hatte sich aber zum Glück nicht bestätigt. 
Also hab ich angefangen zu zerlegen:

 - Dämpfer raus, die Bolzen gereinigt und Auflageflächen in den Aufnahmen gefettet
 - Reverb raus, Sattelrohr gereinigt und etwas gefettet
 - Kurbel und Innenlager raus, BSA-Gewinde mit Bremsenreiniger penibel gereinigt und vor Zusammenbau gut gefettet.
 - Pedale raus, Gewinde gefettet
 - Steuersatz nochmal eingestellt

Tja, diese Maßnamen haben leider noch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht. Es konnte jetzt nur noch der Hinterbau sein.
Ich habe dann mal im Stand das Hinterrad axial im Rahmen hinundher bewegt, also gegen den Hauptrahmen von links nach rechts gedrückt und zack......da war dieses nervtötende Knarzen!
Da ich schon mal gelesen hatte das u.U. die Flipships Geräusche produzieren könnte, habe ich diese beim Aufbau des neuen Rades
gleich mal ordentlich mit Fett montiert. Die Verschraubung habe ich natürlich nochmal kontroliert.
Nun musste ich mich an die Lagerung des Hinterbaus machen. Also alle Lagerdeckel abgeschraubt, die Bolzen entfernt, alles schön gereinigt und mit einem zähen Radlagerfett wieder zusammen gesetzt.
Ausgiebige Probefahrt am Sonntag - das Knarzen ist weg! 
Offensichtlich waren die Lagerbolzen die Ursache, die leider bei der Erstmontage in Asien trocken montiert wurden.


----------



## Abkauf (24. April 2017)

Bei mir waren es die Flipchips und die  Reverb.Reichlich weißes Teflonfett (Extrem zäh, fast wie Montagepaste f. Carbon) ins Sattelrohr und um dei Reverb und gut. Bei den Flipchipshat es auch geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0nk666 (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hervor - et knackt bei meinem 2017er Rune ebenfalls.

Hab bisher schon Tretlager ausgebaut, gereinigt, ordentlich gefettet und dann wieder alles rein.
Lagerbolzen vom Hinterbau rausgenommen, gereinigt und gefettet eingesetzt - danach war auch erstmal Ruhe.
Mittlerweile tritt das knacken halt wieder auf.
Im beim peadlieren, gerade im Wiegetritt, weshalb ich die Sattelstütze mal ausklammern möchte.
Wenn ich normal auf ebener Strecke fahre, knarzt nix , wenns bergauf geht und man ordentlich Druck auf dem Pedal hat ist es wieder am knarzen.
Könnten nachdem was ich gelesen habe ja noch die Flipchips sein - was ist mit dem Kettenblatt? Mit wieviel nM zieh ich die Schrauben da fest?
Handelt sich um ne SRAM GX Gruppe.

Gruss


----------



## ruckse (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe die Lager getauscht. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Oktober 2017)

h0nk666 schrieb:


> Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hervor - et knackt bei meinem 2017er Rune ebenfalls.
> 
> Hab bisher schon Tretlager ausgebaut, gereinigt, ordentlich gefettet und dann wieder alles rein.
> Lagerbolzen vom Hinterbau rausgenommen, gereinigt und gefettet eingesetzt - danach war auch erstmal Ruhe.
> ...



gerne vergessen wird oft:
Schaltwerkschraube
Schaltauge (fetten!)


----------



## bubble blower (5. Oktober 2017)

An meinem Prime tritt auch ab und an ein Knack- oder eine Art Schlaggeräusch auf. Was bisher half, war die Demontage und Reinigung der unteren Wippe und der dazugehörigen Bolzen.


----------



## DonSchoeni (5. Oktober 2017)

Dann kann man am besten einmal den neuen Rahmen zerlegen und alles schön mit Fett einjauchen.........ist bei anderen Herstellern genauso,das Lager und Bolzen staub trocken ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Abkauf (6. Oktober 2017)

Hatte es trotz einfetten der Stelstütze auch mittlerweie wieder und habe einen zemlichen Regentanz bei der Geräuschsuche um dasBike veranstaltet.
Es sind die Lager.
Ausgetauscht und richlich  stark wachshaltiges Marine-Lagerfett (Blaue Quase) in die Lager rein.
Seitdem Ruhe.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Oktober 2017)

Abkauf schrieb:


> Ausgetauscht und richlich  stark wachshaltiges Marine-Lagerfett (Blaue Quase) in die Lager rein.


Welches wäre das denn? Ich hab zwar ein Bootsfett von Liqui Moly, aber das ist weiß, und enthält auch kein Wachs soweit ich weiß.


----------



## h0nk666 (14. Oktober 2017)

@Abkauf 
Was für Lager hast Du gekauft?

Gruss


----------



## Abkauf (15. Oktober 2017)

*SS 6001 2RS* *C1 SKS gedichtet, Edelstahl , geringe Lagerluft. Valvoline Blue PX11(Nato Mischung, Vaseline + Bienewachs)*
*SS C 608 2RS C2 FAG gedichtet, Edelstahl, Kramikwälzkörper , geringer als normale Lagerluft. Raceline PTFE Fett Weiss.*

*Preislich mit Porto ca. 55€ (Ja, ist teuer  - mir in dem Fall aber egal....)*

*Beim Setzen der Lager Kerzen- oder Bienewachs, Valvoline oder PTFE-Fett in die Aufnahmen.*
*Niemals Lithiumverseiftes Fett da rein ! *


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Oktober 2017)

Abkauf schrieb:


> *SS 6001 2RS* *C1 SKS gedichtet, Edelstahl , geringe Lagerluft. Valvoline Blue PX11(Nato Mischung, Vaseline + Bienewachs)*
> *SS C 608 2RS C2 FAG gedichtet, Edelstahl, Kramikwälzkörper , geringer als normale Lagerluft. Raceline PTFE Fett Weiss.*
> 
> *Preislich mit Porto ca. 55€ (Ja, ist teuer  - mir in dem Fall aber egal....)*
> ...


Hm. Zu keinem der Fette finde ich etwas auf Google (die Bezeichnung "PX-11" ist anscheinend eine NATO Bezeichnung für eine bestimmten universellen Rostschutz aus Vaseline und Bienenwachs). Auf der Homepage von Valvoline findet ich aber nur normales Fett.
Ebenso kein Ergebnis für ein Raceline Fett. Am nähesten käme da evtl. noch das Motorex White Grease.

Zwei Sachen frage ich mich gerade:
1) Wird die Vaseline+Bienenwachs-Mischung im Sommer nicht zu flüssig, wenn das Bike z.B. mal in der Sonne steht? In den Oldtimer-Foren wird angegeben, dass das so ab 50°C flüssig wird, und dann herumkriecht, teilweise auch tropft. Was dort teilweise ja gewünscht ist, weil es seine rostschützende Wirkung so großflächiger ausübt. In einem Kugellager wäre das aber eher kontraproduktiv, wenn das Fett da rausfließt.
Das Mike-Sanders-Korrosionsschutzfett ist anscheinend auch so ein Vetreter aus Vaseline und Bienenwachs (90% Vaseline, 10% Wachs) und soll den PX-11 Produkten entsprechen.

2) Warum denn kein lithiumverseiftes Fett? Bei O-Ringen oder sonstigen Gummikomponenten habe ich das schon mal gehört, dass es unter Umständen das Material angreifen kann und es aufquellen lässt. Gerüchterweise. Sagt man so. Was da aber bei einem Stahl- oder Keramiklager passieren soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Das Motorex-Fett wäre übrigens lithiumverseift.

Richtig ist, dass die meisten salzwasserbeständigeren Fette eher calciumverseift sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven12345 (16. Oktober 2017)

Abkauf schrieb:


> *SS C 608 2RS C2 FAG gedichtet, Edelstahl, Keramikwälzkörper , geringer als normale Lagerluft.*



Darf ich fragen, warum du für ein Rahmenlager ein Kugellager mit Keramik-Kugeln nimmst?
Keramik ist stoßempfindlich und somit für ein Lager, das hauptsächlich Stoßbelastungen aufnehmen muss, eher ungeeignet. 
Du solltest eher nach einem sog. vollkugeligen Lager schauen. 
Z.B.:
https://www.kugellager-shop.net/608-2rs-max-608vrs-llu-kugellager.html


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde solche empfehlen: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Rillenkugellager-608-2RS-MAX-8x22x7mm-

und die: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Rillenkugellager-6001-2RS-MAX-als-Ersatz-fuer-Type-7001-2RS-

bzw die, die mein Vorschreiber gepostet hat


----------



## h0nk666 (18. Oktober 2017)

Ok habe jetzt mal auf Verdacht neue Lager bestellt.
Finde ich iwo nen passendes Werkzeug zum aus und einpressen oder wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Gruss


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Oktober 2017)

So ein Lagerauszieher steht auch noch auf meiner Liste, allerdings muss ich da auch erst noch Infos sammeln, welcher da geeignet ist. Im Idealfall sollte der dann auch noch kompatibel zu meinen Laufrädern sein. Ein "normales" Werkzeug zum Auspressen scheint bei dem Rahmen ja nicht zu gehen, da man nicht auf beiden Seiten ansetzen kann.
Für konkrete Produktempfehlung wäre ich also auch dankbar.


----------



## A7XFreak (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab mir einfach nen Innenauazieher Set für 60€ bei ebay bestellt. Musst halt nur schaun das alle benötigten Größen dabei sind. Nicht das beste aber erfüllt seinen Zweck. Einpressen dann mit Gewindestange marke Eigenbau.


----------



## h0nk666 (25. Oktober 2017)

Also neue Lager hab ich jetzt rumliegen - bevor ich die verbaue teste ich noch die derzeitigen Lager und die Achsen nachzufetten.
Ich werde berichten obs dann besser geworden ist...

Gruss


----------



## Braitax (15. November 2017)

Hatte mir jetzt die 6001 und 608 jeweils Max Ausführung beim Kugellagershop bestellt.

https://www.kugellager-shop.net/6001-2rs-max-6001vrs-llu-kugellager.html

Nun sehen meine 6001er aber so von innen aus:



 

Frage mich wieso ist da jetzt weißes Fett drin und nach einer guten Packung sieht mir das auch nicht aus. 
Habe auch das Gefühl das die leicht Rau laufen, ist das normal bei den Vollkugeligen Lager?

Die 608 sind wie abgebildet mit blauem fett. 

Kann mir jemand dazu was sagen?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. November 2017)

Jetzt stell dir vor, dass da eine volle Packung Fett drin ist und lass das Lager dann mal mit 10.000 Umdrehungen laufen. Wo, glaubst du, ist anschließend dein Fett?
Kugellager werden nicht für den Betrieb im Bike gebaut, sondern für einen ganz anderen Einsatzbereich. Im Bike bewegen sich die nur wenige mm. Mach die Dichtscheiben ab, pump sie voll mit wasserfestem Fett, Dichtscheiben wieder drauf und einbauen.
Oder lass die Dichtscheiben weg, bohre, wenn das möglich und sinnvoll ist, die Muttern/Schrauben an und bau sie dann wieder ein. So kannst du sie jederzeit mit Fett schmieren und drückst die gebrauchte Pampe raus. 





Keramiklager sind keine Option. Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt. Die sind nur für richtig hohe Drehzahlen gedacht. Im Bike kontraproduktiv und vieeel zu teuer. Gehen genauso den Bach runter wie alle anderen.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. November 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Oder lass die Dichtscheiben weg, bohre, wenn das möglich und sinnvoll ist, die Muttern/Schrauben an und bau sie dann wieder ein. So kannst du sie jederzeit mit Fett schmieren und drückst die gebrauchte Pampe raus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 665300


Huch! Hm, eigentlich eine schicke Lösung. Die Luxuslösung wäre dann noch eine abnehmbare Abdeckung für die Bohrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. November 2017)

Da passiert an sich nichts. Die Bohrungen sind voll mit Fett. An eine Abdeckung habe ich allerdings auch noch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Braitax (15. November 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir vor, dass da eine volle Packung Fett drin ist und lass das Lager dann mal mit 10.000 Umdrehungen laufen. Wo, glaubst du, ist anschließend dein Fett?
> Kugellager werden nicht für den Betrieb im Bike gebaut, sondern für einen ganz anderen Einsatzbereich. Im Bike bewegen sich die nur wenige mm. Mach die Dichtscheiben ab, pump sie voll mit wasserfestem Fett, Dichtscheiben wieder drauf und einbauen.
> Oder lass die Dichtscheiben weg, bohre, wenn das möglich und sinnvoll ist, die Muttern/Schrauben an und bau sie dann wieder ein. So kannst du sie jederzeit mit Fett schmieren und drückst die gebrauchte Pampe raus.



Dem bin ich mir bewusst. Deshalb habe ich auch die Max Lager bestellt, wo beschrieben ist und auch bildlich dargestellt, das diese voll gepackt sind mit fett. 
Zitat Beschreibung:
Die Lager sind wartungsfrei mit *40% mehr als Standardlager gefettet* mit dem *Hochleistungfett ExxonMobil Mobilgrease XHP™ 222* (erkennbar an seiner blauen Farbe).


Naja werde den Lieferanten mal kontaktieren.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. November 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Da passiert an sich nichts. Die Bohrungen sind voll mit Fett. An eine Abdeckung habe ich allerdings auch noch nicht gedacht.


Da hab ich ein wenig Bedenken, wenn doch mal ein Wasserstrahl genau dran kommt. Jaja, ich weiß, soll man nicht machen, lässt sich aber manchmal eben nicht vermeiden, z.B. wenn man auf irgendeiner Veranstaltung ist, und es dort dann nur Hochdruckreiniger gibt (warum auch immer, wahrscheinlich eine Verschwörung der Anbieter, Bikehersteller und Werkstätten, um mehr Geld zu verdienen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Oder auch nur viel banaler hier an der Tanke, wenn ich vollkommen versifft aus dem Wald komme, und so nichtmal nach Hause fahren könnte. 
Mit mit Fett vollgepackten normalen Lagern hatte ich das bisher keine Probleme, aber mit solchen offenen Löchern könnte da das Wasser tatsächlich dann auch etwas Fett verdrängen.


----------



## -remit- (1. Januar 2018)

Bei meinem Prime ist die Presspassung zweier Lager ausgenudelt gewesen, die montierten alten Lager fielen einfach so heraus. Die neuen Lager habe ich dann mit Alufolie umwickelt (ca. zwei Lagen) und dann eingepresst, ohne Alufolie wären auch diese herausgefallen. Die Lager halten nun und das Knacken ist weg. Habe den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft und kann schlecht sagen, ob das noch die ersten Lager waren oder nicht.


----------



## h0nk666 (24. Januar 2018)

Ich hab meine Lager nun aufgemacht und nachgefettet - seit dem keine Knackprobleme mehr 

Gruss


----------



## md82 (24. April 2018)

Also da muss man ja erstmal drauf kommen. Dank dem Thread hat meine Suche endlich aufgehört. Die Dropouts waren "am knacken" unter Last beim pedalieren. 

Ich habe diese nun komplett auseinander genommen gehabt, gesäubert und mit Montagepaste "eingejaucht"! 
Eine Testfahrt steht noch aus, aber das knacken war auch im Stand reproduzierbar und ist nun, vorerst, verschwunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abkauf (24. April 2018)

Ich habe mich in Finale mit zwei Rune-Fahrern unterhalten die auch diese Probleme hatten. Das Kugellager bei der Kurbel ging bei denen auch ganz leicht raus = es sitzt nicht so bombe. Was hier geholfen hat war das  lager in 1-3 Lagen Alufolie einzuwickeln und dann einzupressen. Aktuell bin ich noch Geräuschfrei - sollte das wieder eintreten werde ich diese Lösung aber in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## sp00n82 (26. April 2018)

Kurbel, Lager einpressen? Das Rune hat doch BSA Schraubgewinde, was presst man denn da ein? 

Bei mir knackt inzwischen der Steuersatz wieder etwas, muss das mal weiter beobachten.


----------



## Braitax (26. April 2018)

Hatte im Winter alle Lager im Rahmen neu gemacht, danach hatte ich erstmal kein knacken mehr...jetzt nach ca. 10 Touren geht es wieder los...hm...die Achse von den Wippen soll ja auch immer wieder gefettet werden..mal schauen ob es daran liegt.


----------



## Abkauf (1. Mai 2018)

Same here..denke es ist das Lager welches über der Innenlagr/Kurbel sitzt wg.Spiel.Werde mal mit Alufolie und Fett dran gehen.Ja mei...hat in Finale ganz schön gelitten und hab von da wohl auch einen völlig "anderen" Fahrstil nach Hause gebracht,.. sagen zumindest die anderen.

..die Schulterstollen fransen wieder beim zusehen aus...
Das Rune wird zum Hybrid - frisst Trails und Reifen..wird ne teure Saison,denke ich.


----------



## malice (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem das Knacken bei meinem 2014er Spitfire kürzlich die Toleranzschwelle (= Kopfhörer+Musik) überschritten hat habe ich das zum Anlass genommen mal wieder einen großen Service zu machen:

Hinterbaulager alle getauscht
Innenlager getauscht
alles auseinander genommen, gereinigt, frisch gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut
Leider ohne Erfolg. Die Geräusche kommen in etwa aus dem Bereich der Verbindung Oberrohr/Sitzrohr + Gusset. Risse o.ä. kann ich nicht erkennen, die Verbindungen des Gussets sehen von innen betrachtet zwar etwas wild aus aber das halte ich für normal.

Hat jemand ähnliches erlebt (und hoffentlich überwunden)?


----------



## BrotherMo (31. Juli 2018)

Dropouts angeschaut?

Kassette?


----------



## malice (31. Juli 2018)

Jo. Die Herkunft ist recht klar wie gesagt, was noch auf der Liste steht sind Dämpferbuchsen / Gleitlager. Danach kannst die Kiste als Neurad anbieten


----------



## oltafux (31. Juli 2018)

Bei mir wars die Reduzierhülse für die Sattelstütze, weil ich sie vom alten Rad mitgenommen habe. Tritt immer wieder auf, dann drehe ich die Hülse um 90 Grad und es kehrt wieder Ruhe ein. Für Immer bekomme ich sie auch nicht Ruhig gestellt. Ist aber mein kleineres Problem. Seit heute kommen ständig Knackgeräusche aus dem Bereich der Gabel, Steuerlager. Sehr Nervig. Dachte bei der Yari gibt es das Knacken nicht. Schön getäuscht.


----------



## malice (1. August 2018)

Sattelstütze habe ich auch noch im Verdacht, werde die mal gegen ein normale tauschen und testen.


----------

